# Criminal Joke!



## Scurra (May 9, 2005)

Ok anyone from the UK may have seen this recently on a Peter Kay show but what the hell:

Man 1 is walking down the street with a woman on his back, when he sees man 2.

Man 2: where are you going?

Man 1: to a fancy dress party!

Man 2: what as?

Man 1: A snail!

Man 2: Who's she? (pointing to the woman on the mans back)

Man 1: That's Michelle!

I'm sorry but it made me laugh


----------



## Artemis (May 9, 2005)

Scurra said:
			
		

> Ok anyone from the UK may have seen this recently on a Peter Kay show but what the hell:
> 
> Man 1 is walking down the street with a woman on his back, when he sees man 2.
> 
> ...



Thats terrible...just terrible...


----------



## MDowdey (May 9, 2005)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## mentos_007 (May 9, 2005)

no no no! it's not terrible coz I don't get it!!!! eeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Unimaxium (May 9, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> no no no! it's not terrible coz I don't get it!!!! eeeeeeeeeeeee


Ditto


----------



## Meysha (May 9, 2005)

mentos said:
			
		

> no no no! it's not terrible coz I don't get it!!!!






			
				Scurra said:
			
		

> Ok anyone from the UK may have seen this recently on a Peter Kay show but what the hell:
> 
> Man 1 is walking down the street with a woman on his back, when he sees man 2.
> 
> ...



It's a play on words and a silly joke. hehe But it's funny in two ways. 
The second guy is stupid because he can't tell that the girl is pretending to be the first guys "shell". The First guy is stupid because he actually says her name "Michelle" instead of "She's *my shell[/]"

Play on words with michelle and my shell. Because snails have shells and sometimes people change "my" to "me" as slang, which sounds like the 'mi' in michelle.
He hehehe. funny ey?*


----------



## Unimaxium (May 9, 2005)

My shell... Michelle... My... chelle...

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

I get it now.
:blushing:


----------

